# Skip Shift?



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey all,

So i got my CAGS skip shift eliminator in but dont know what exactly to do. I cant find the right place to put it. If anybody could please explain on where it goes and how to get on, I would greatly appreciate it. Put pics if possible.

Thanks


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Got mine tuned out so I have never had to deal with the installation of one, but it looks straight forward. Did you get directions?
http://www.thunderracing.com/catalog/instructions/125-109054.pdf


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

IT IS VERY STRAIGHT FORWARD. THERE ARE DECENT INSTRUCTIONS THAT COME WITH THE ELIMINATOR.

JACK UP THE CAR FROM THE DRIVERS SIDE
FIND THE WHITE CONNECTOR ON THE CARS 6 SPEED TRANSMISSION
DISCONNECT 
INSERT THE CONNECTER SUPPLIED, INTO THE TRANSMISSION RECEPTICLE
THEN REPLUG THE CONNECTOR TO THE SUPPLIED END RECEPTICLE
THAT'S ALL YOU HAVE TO DO....OH YEAH, LOWER THE CAR:lol:

YOU WILL LOVE IT!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Be sure to attach to the solenoid near the middle of the trans.
The one toward the rear is the reverse lockout.

Larry


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey guys, Im familiar with the skip shift function on F-bodies. And I have only driven my GTO once, its in the garage till spring. But when I did drive it I never noticed any light or lockout of any gears. Did they do away with it on the 06s ? or was I just not meeting the parameters for the skip shift to engage.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

I control this feature with my right foot.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

06goatm6 said:


> Hey guys, Im familiar with the skip shift function on F-bodies. And I have only driven my GTO once, its in the garage till spring. But when I did drive it I never noticed any light or lockout of any gears. Did they do away with it on the 06s ? or was I just not meeting the parameters for the skip shift to engage.


probable not meeting the parameters. I believe the engine has to be above 160 F, throttle around 20 percent or less. thats the 2 things I can remember im not sure if there are more.


----------



## navy goat (Apr 7, 2009)

hey how did it turn out? there are a couple of options for this piece an i'm wondering what would be the best one to get?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

06goatm6 said:


> Hey guys, Im familiar with the skip shift function on F-bodies. And I have only driven my GTO once, its in the garage till spring. But when I did drive it I never noticed any light or lockout of any gears. Did they do away with it on the 06s ? or *was I just not meeting the parameters for the skip shift to engage.*


yes and congratulations. the Alices that complain about it must have old ladies honking in back of them . you only need to go over 20 mph in first gear to bypass it. before i tuned it out i think it only raised its head once or twice with me in two years.


----------

